# WB 2018 Calendars are ready to go!!



## Schroedc

Okie Dokie! I've got a design put together for the WB 2018 Calendar and I want you all to take a look and use the poll to tell me if you're interested, If I can get enough interest I'll place an order for 50 of them tonight or tomorrow (There's a sale on right now and I can get them down under 10.00 each plus shipping to me and postage to you so I'd guess 12-13.00 total per calendar)

I was able to use a lot of the submissions emailed to me plus I mined the site for a bunch of neat photos to round it out, Check out November!

Remember folks, I'm doing this at cost and not making a dime on it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc



Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

Good looking work in there! February is a little lacking though..... 
Thanks for all your work on this Colin, I'm sure it ain't easy! Put me down for one. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool! Me want one!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Put me in for 1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Put me in for 1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Great job thank you for doing this. I would like to have 1.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Great job thank you for doing this. I would like to have 1.



What have you been Donny? Ain't seen you around. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

That is superb...
Well done Colin!
I'm in for 2...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Very cool I'm in for one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Great job ... Put me down for 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Thanks Colin! I’ll take one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

I'd like one but I have to wonder what the shipping would be to Canada. For most things, it's brutal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kenbo said:


> I'd like one but I have to wonder what the shipping would be to Canada. For most things, it's brutal.



It'll go regular mail in an envelope. I'll figure it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

Thanks fer taking time to do this!!! I'll take two. I'm going to send this to the lady that bought the lamp shown in Nov. She may want one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Spinartist said:


> Thanks fer taking time to do this!!! I'll take two. I'm going to send this to the lady that bought the lamp shown in Nov. She may want one.



Yep, I just did the same thing with the person that bought the turkey call in March.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

I'm in for one, Colin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

I'm in for one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Put me down for two. I need to get one for @Sidecar. Awesome calendar. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Fantastic job Colin! I'll take 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

I'm in for 1. Thanks! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Thanks for all the effort to put this together, a superb product.
I want one and if need be to get an order I will take two
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Awesomely done!! I'll take 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I will up mine to 2- we have an old member here that could use cheering up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

Yes I am in for 1 as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Any idea what we're looking at for costs Colin?

2 - Definitely. If we can get them cheap enough, I may do a few more. Any idea where our price break is on numbers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Any idea what we're looking at for costs Colin?
> 
> 2 - Definitely. If we can get them cheap enough, I may do a few more. Any idea where our price break is on numbers?



With postage to you after I get them, probably 12-13 each. I'll have a hard number later today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

And where will we send payment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Now, why would someone want a calendar with all that wood showing? I'll take two!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> And where will we send payment?



Once I've got the final number, I'll message everyone involved with my PayPal info (I'll pay for them up front)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Okie Dokie- I've got 50 of them ordered, was able to take advantage of some discounts available to me through today to get the cost down as far as I could. The first 30 are spoken for (See Below) but there are still 20 available! If we get through all of them I can look into another order but the price may change as I don't know if I can get the same deal on printing the second round

The cost per calendar to all of you will be 12.00 each, that includes the cost of the calendar to me, postage via first class parcel with tracking out to you and the heavy duty mailing envelope to keep them in pristine shape until they get to you!

The calendars should be to me on Tuesday of this next week and I will get them out in the mail to everyone that has paid by Friday (12/22) of this next week.

I did look into lower cost options for postage out to you but with the spiral spine they can't go machine and calendars don't count as media mail according to our postmaster so First Class Parcel it is.

I'm going to tag everyone that has expressed interest here below, Please send me a message with "2018 WB Calendar" in the subject line and the following information-

Your Name
Your mailing address

How many calendars you want

I will then respond with my PayPal information so you can go ahead and pay for it.
I'm going to ask that if at all possible you use the PayPal Friends and Family option so I don't get hit with the PayPal fees-
Remember, This is at cost, I'm not making a dime on this deal 

@NYWoodturner
@Tony
@woodtickgreg
@Bigdrowdy1 (2 Calendars)
@jasonb
@Don Ratcliff
@ripjack13 (2 Calendars)
@gman2431
@woodman6415 (2 Calendars)
@The100road
@Spinartist (2 Calendars)
@Tom Smart
@rob3232
@CWS (2 Calendars)
@Nature Man
@David Van Asperen
@Wildthings
@Mike1950 (2 Calendars)
@NeilYeag
@rocky1 (2 Calendars)
@Mike Hill (2 Calendars)
@kweinert (2 calendars)

@Kenbo I can get them to you in Canada but the price for one calendar with Postage would be 18.00 Let me know if you still want one


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Schroedc make my order for 2 please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> That is superb...
> Well done Colin!
> I'm in for 2...





Schroedc said:


> @NYWoodturner
> @Tony
> @woodtickgreg
> @Bigdrowdy1 (2 Calendars)
> @jasonb
> @Don Ratcliff
> @ripjack13
> @gman2431
> @woodman6415 (2 Calendars)
> @The100road
> @Spinartist (2 Calendars)
> @Tom Smart
> @rob3232
> @CWS (2 Calendars)
> @Nature Man
> @David Van Asperen
> @Wildthings
> @Mike1950 (2 Calendars)
> @NeilYeag
> @rocky1 (2 Calendars)
> @Mike Hill (2 Calendars)
> 
> @Kenbo I can get them to you in Canada but the price for one calendar with Postage would be 18.00 Let me know if you still want one



I was in for 2 of them...
that would be $24?


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> I was in for 2 of them...
> that would be $24?



yep, I 'll make sure you're marked down for 2

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Note to self:

Do somethin' this year PURDY enough to make the calll.....cala....cal.....oh that thing with the purdy pictures and the dates on it!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Schroedc 
PayPal sent
Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

@Schroedc - Pay Pal sent! 

Thanks Colin!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

@Schroedc
PayPal sent
Thanks again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

@Schroedc 
PayPal sent, thank you sir! Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deanoside

Yes sir looks good I'll take 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Pay Pal sent!

Thanks Colin!!


----------



## sprucegum

I'm up for one. Are you sending PM with price or is it somewhere in this thread that I have not bothered to read completely?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

sprucegum said:


> I'm up for one. Are you sending PM with price or is it somewhere in this thread that I have not bothered to read completely?



Sent you a message Dave!


----------



## Schroedc

Okie Dokie, I'm not nagging, I know folks aren't on all the time like some of us but from the original list I've heard from everyone via message except the following folks- (I'm just doing this to help keep straight the order folks requested calendars)

@NYWoodturner 
@gman2431 
@Nature Man 

I'm marking off on my master list (Hard Copy on my desk ) as they're paid for and getting the address labels made up so I can ship ASAP when they hit my door!

Right now I have about 15-18 not spoken for yet as close as I can tell

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Sorry man never seen the tag I'm still in for one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

PayPal sent, thanks Colin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Holy Moly these things are flying out of here! I've only got 15 not spoken for left!!!

Message me if you want one!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Schroedc said:


> Holy Moly these thongs are flying out of here! I've only got 15 not spoken for left!!!
> 
> Message me if you want one!!!



Wait........ am I getting a thong or calendar?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

The100road said:


> Wait........ am I getting a thong or calendar?



Whoops, the panty of the month club is a different forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony

The100road said:


> Wait........ am I getting a thong or calendar?



Those are for the calendar pics next year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Holy Moly these thongs are flying out of here! I've only got 15 not spoken for left!!!
> 
> Message me if you want one!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Schroedc

@Don Ratcliff @Tony @The100road Ok Guys, I edited it. does that make you feel better?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> @Don Ratcliff @Tony @The100road Ok Guys, I edited it. does that make you feel better?


First you claim not to have on pants when online, now you have flying thongs. Tovah is going to have some serious therapy bills when she is older. #parentingdoneright

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> First you claim not to have on pants when online, now you have flying thongs. Tovah is going to have some serious therapy bills when she is older. #parentingdoneright



If you don't leave your kids with a complex, then you aren't doing it right.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I figured your sales were really going to drop next year with our guys wearing thongs!!!!



Rodney

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

@Don Ratcliff sent me this to see what I thought about it for next year's calendar submission for him. What do y'all think?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I figured your sales were really going to drop next year with our guys wearing thongs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney



That's fine....as long as it's not the thong that drops....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff sent me this to see what I thought about it for next year's calendar submission for him. What do y'all think?
> View attachment 138348



Dude's so short I figured it was a picture of you when you visited the islands.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

I'd like one! I have a pic in july!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Dude's so short I figured it was a picture of you when you visited the islands.


That does look a little short to be me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Stranger things have been known to happen out there on the islands!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Stranger things have been known to happen out there on the islands!!


You mean the Keys...


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> You mean the Keys...



What? You lost your keys again?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Well... from what I understand there's a lot of strange bat guana happens down there, but none of it involves Polynesian Witch Doctors!!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> You mean the Keys...




@rocky1 is about as far away from the Keys as you can get & still be in Florida.


----------



## Spinartist

Check in mail fer 2 calendars!!


----------



## Johnturner

If it's not too late I would like one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gimpy

Yes, I would like purchase 2 of them as well, great job. This is my first year to purchase on.. Hopefully, next year I will submit a photo

I read on to see how to pay.


----------



## Bill12035

I'd definitely like one. I bought Paul Sellers last year. It was nice but this one looks a bit nicer. How do I pay? Zip 12035


----------



## Schroedc

Good Morning folks!!! I've managed to piss off my local post office by dropping a crap ton pf envelopes off with them today! Everyone has paid and everything shipped except two that I don't have addresses for yet ( @NYWoodturner and @gimpy )

After all is said and done and I pull out two calendars for myself there are 7 left. If you want one let me know via message and I can get them out to you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

Can't wait to get mine. Love the cover pic, I remember when Kevin posted that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## James Clark

Schroedc said:


> Okie Dokie! I've got a design put together for the WB 2018 Calendar and I want you all to take a look and use the poll to tell me if you're interested, If I can get enough interest I'll place an order for 50 of them tonight or tomorrow (There's a sale on right now and I can get them down under 10.00 each plus shipping to me and postage to you so I'd guess 12-13.00 total per calendar)
> 
> I was able to use a lot of the submissions emailed to me plus I mined the site for a bunch of neat photos to round it out, Check out November!
> 
> Remember folks, I'm doing this at cost and not making a dime on it



Count me in for 6 of them --- Heck, I made the June page !!! Thanks.


----------



## James Clark

I'll take 6, or the 7th also if they are still available. I don't know how to leave a message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

James Clark said:


> I'll take 6, or the 7th also if they are still available. I don't know how to leave a message.



I sent you a message, you should see the alert at the top of your screen, I think I have a person out there that wanted one so 6 would be perfect if you didn't mind. I may do a reorder down the road if there was enough interest.


----------



## James Clark

Schroedc said:


> I sent you a message, you should see the alert at the top of your screen, I think I have a person out there that wanted one so 6 would be perfect if you didn't mind. I may do a reorder down the road if there was enough interest.


PayPal sent. Thanks !!!


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> @Don Ratcliff sent me this to see what I thought about it for next year's calendar submission for him. What do y'all think?
> View attachment 138348



maya told me is was a dead on likeness of Don.... Just repeating what I was told

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> maya told me is was a dead on likeness of Don.... Just repeating what I was told


She is also up for adoption...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vern Tator

Can I get two?


----------



## Vern Tator

Reading back, the train may have left the station, and I think I missed it. If there’s room, I still want in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Vern Tator said:


> Reading back, the train may have left the station, and I think I missed it. If there’s room, I still want in.



Vern- you can have the last two (I'll just keep one myself) I'll message you the details.


----------



## Schroedc

Ok Folks, All of the first 50 are gone.

I'm going to take orders for more here in this thread, We'll see how many we get up to in the next month or so and I'll see how good I can get on the price again (I got 1/2 price printing this time but they run those deals regularly so I can time it right) And if we get to the point where we're into the next year I can quick edit the calendar to start in February or March so you can get a full 12 months use out of it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

Take Don's word for it you don't want but one of her Vern!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I am in for one.....ty for your hard work...I know how much effort and time goes into these!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

I completely missed this, and there I am in glorious technicolor as member of Team January.

Things have just become rather complicated and I've got to halt discretionary spending, so I'm unlikely to buy a calendar.


----------



## Schroedc

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis @duncsuss - The original lot of 50 has sold out BUT I will be keeping a list of those that expressed interest and we can do a reorder if I get enough interest. I can always edit the calendar to start on a different month so folks get a full 12 months of use out of it if we get past the first of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

did @DKMD cast the lone no vote.....  Nice havin a Doc that might or might not show Up!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> did @DKMD cast the lone no vote.....  Nice havin a Doc that might or might not show Up!!



I don't think he bought a calendar either ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> I don't think he bought a calendar either ...



He is a Doc- They are tightw... Hold it he is Admin..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Mike1950 said:


> He is a Doc- They are tightw... Hold it he is Admin..




Yeah you better be careful!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Schroedc if you have not shipped mind yet then shoot 1 to @Jack "Pappy" Lewis for Christmas and I will get another if you place a second order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Schroedc if you have not shipped mind yet then shoot 1 to @Jack "Pappy" Lewis for Christmas and I will get another if you place a second order.



Yours shipped on Saturday. I'm keeping track, we're already up to about 1/2 a dozen or more so I'm figuring there will be another order. VistaPrint just sent me a coupon for 150.00 off a 300.00 or larger order so I should be able to get the pricing about where they were for this batch if I order another 40 or 50.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

Put me down for 2 more Colin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

Got mine today and I am stoked. It is a work of art and I think it should have its own page on next years calandar

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Mine hasn't showed up yet but I'm sure it will fairly soon. I already have a spot picked out to hang it. I just have to figure out where I'm going to hang my wedding picture now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Mine hasn't showed up yet but I'm sure it will fairly soon. I already have a spot picked out to hang it. I just have to figure out where I'm going to hang my wedding picture now.



I'm fairly certain mrs. Kenbo knows where you can put it.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Colin, put me down for 2 more on the next batch. The guy who bought the bocote knife I did wants one....


----------



## sprucegum

Got Mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Just got mine too!!

Awesommmme !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Got-um!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Still waiting.......damn Canadian postal service.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks

Calendar came in the mail today! LOVE IT! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Still waiting.......damn Canadian postal service.



How bout now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> Mine hasn't showed up yet but I'm sure it will fairly soon. I already have a spot picked out to hang it. I just have to figure out where I'm going to hang my wedding picture now.


You are in big trouble.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> I'm fairly certain mrs. Kenbo knows where you can put it.....


Now that was good!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Yours shipped on Saturday. I'm keeping track, we're already up to about 1/2 a dozen or more so I'm figuring there will be another order. VistaPrint just sent me a coupon for 150.00 off a 300.00 or larger order so I should be able to get the pricing about where they were for this batch if I order another 40 or 50.


have both mine shipped??


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> have both mine shipped??



Yes they shipped Saturday.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kenbo said:


> Still waiting.......damn Canadian postal service.



Their sled dogs are probably bogged down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Got mine today!! Thanks a bunch man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

Got mine yesterday. Look pretty good - one is going to be a Christmas present for our son.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Kenbo - I checked tracking, it went through the International shipping station in New York State late on the 18th....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Got mine yesterday. Sur hope barb got hers


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks for your work on these Colin. @DKMD should triple your pay!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Mike1950 said:


> Got mine yesterday. Sur hope barb got hers



Mike- Tracking shows it was in her mailbox yesterday at about 10am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Mike- Tracking shows it was in her mailbox yesterday at about 10am.



Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I thought for sure mine would be in my mailbox today, but still not here, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> I thought for sure mine would be in my mailbox today, but still not here, maybe tomorrow.



Barb got hers- she was a happy camper!! Thanks Colin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I thought for sure mine would be in my mailbox today, but still not here, maybe tomorrow.



It's been weird, no rhyme or reason to which ones made it fastest.


----------



## rocky1

Mine arrived today's mail! 

How in the name of God did you get them IN the envelope? Because mine would not come OUT of the envelope!! 

Finally just gave up and ripped the envelope to shreds.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Mine arrived today's mail!
> 
> How in the name of God did you get them IN the envelope? Because mine would not come OUT of the envelope!!
> 
> Finally just gave up and ripped the envelope to shreds.



I used special magic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Received mine in perfect condition! Thanks! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Received mine ....outstanding quality... great job .. thanks for all your effort in getting these printed and delivered....

Put me down for 2 more please 
Wendell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Mine came today, super cool! Thanks for all your hard work Colin, really great job! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Colin, got my calendar today. A work of art.....

Thanks very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

YAY!!! Got mine today, thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I got mine on the 19th, thank you.

From @Schroedc to @Kenbo is about 1000 miles. From Colin to me is about 6000 and an ocean. I thought Island time was slow, Canadian time is just dead...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> I got mine on the 19th, thank you.
> 
> From @Schroedc to @Kenbo is about 1000 miles. From Colin to me is about 6000 and an ocean. I thought Island time was slow, Canadian time is just dead...



They have to keep thawing out the sled dogs.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo

Schroedc said:


> They have to keep thawing out the sled dogs.




Worst postal service EVER.

Still waiting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Worst postal service EVER.
> 
> Still waiting.


I could send you a pdf of mine, you could print your own. That way you have the first couple of months...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> I could send you a pdf of mine, you could print your own. That way you have the first couple of months...



You might want to scan and send me up until April, just to cover my Canadian ass. LOL

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

Damn Canadians... You're supposed to hang it on the wall Ken; not cover your ass!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I once new a calendar page named April that I would have truly enjoyed covering my anything.

Never judge a book by its centerfold.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!!! Although it cost me a small fortune with the exchange and the shipping, I'm happy to have gotten my calendar today. Mr's Kenbo?......Maybe not so happy. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


 

 

 



Thanks @Schroedc, it's awesome and arrived in perfect condition. I might be messed up by the end of the evening after taking down my wedding photo but I'm okay with that. Wait until she finds out I recorded a fishing show over our wedding video.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

At least she has good taste in clothes. Husbands must be her blind spot...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Hahahaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Kenbo said:


> Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!!! Although it cost me a small fortune with the exchange and the shipping, I'm happy to have gotten my calendar today. Mr's Kenbo?......Maybe not so happy. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.
> View attachment 138726 View attachment 138727 View attachment 138728
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Schroedc, it's awesome and arrived in perfect condition. I might be messed up by the end of the evening after taking down my wedding photo but I'm okay with that. Wait until she finds out I recorded a fishing show over our wedding video.



Be sure to have her let us know when the estate sale is. I'm sure a few of us would brave the frozen tundra....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> At least she has good taste in clothes.



I saw that too...
C3PO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think those spots on the wall is where she threw Ken head first into the wall....


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> I think those spots on the wall is where she threw Ken head first into the wall....



That's a dirty camera lens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> I saw that too...
> C3PO!



That's one of her Christmas shirts. C3P0 and R2D2 and R2D2 is wearing a Christmas hat and when you press the hat, it lights up and flashes. It's epic.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Be sure to have her let us know when the estate sale is. I'm sure a few of us would brave the frozen tundra....




Uuummmm, I'll just send you a list and some money Colin. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

I'm ready for a January. Bring on 2018!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Any left?? Haven't read "every" post, hope I didn't miss the "all gone"....... If so, will take one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Going through what discounts and coupons I have and I think I can get 25 more and keep the price the same or at least within a buck of where it was. I'll go through the posts and messages and see how many are spoken for. Being as it'll be after the new year what I'll do if everyone is OK with it is set the next batch to start in February so everyone gets a full 12 months of use out of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Ok, checked all the coupons and discounts they sent me, I can order another 25 of them and keep the price at 12.00 each as long as folks use Friends and Family on PayPal. I will most likely order by the 5th of January, figure 4-5 days to get to me and then back out to you once paid.

I will shift them one month to start February 2018 so everyone gets a full year's use out of them.

So far here is what has been spoken for as far as I can tell- That leaves 15 more up for grabs if y'all want one!

@Gdurfey - 1 Calendar
@woodman6415 - 2 Calendars
@Jack "Pappy" Lewis - 1 Calendar
@rocky1 - 2 Calendars
@ripjack13 - 2 Calendars
@jasonb - 2 Calendars

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm still good for 2 .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Thanks......but I have to admit, it has been so long since I have been on the site, how and to who do I make the payment? Yep, feeling a bit dumb.......I know, PayPal, but to who. Thanks.


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> Thanks......but I have to admit, it has been so long since I have been on the site, how and to who do I make the payment? Yep, feeling a bit dumb.......I know, PayPal, but to who. Thanks.



I'll message you the details. I pay for the calendar up front myself and you pay me when I'm ready to send them out

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Okie Dokie folks! I have ordered the second batch of 25 calendars, It'll be about 10 days or so before I get them as I used a cheaper shipping option to keep the price at 12.00 each like the first batch was. The folks below had expressed interest in one for this batch and there are 15 unclaimed in the order. I'm going to message the folks below with my info and if anyone else wants one please message me and put WB CALENDAR ROUND 2 for the subject.

@Gdurfey - 1 Calendar
@woodman6415 - 2 Calendars
@Jack "Pappy" Lewis - 1 Calendar
@rocky1 - 2 Calendars
@ripjack13 - 2 Calendars
@jasonb - 2 Calendars

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Schroedc

Also- so folks don;t lose out on a full 12 months of usability I shifted the start one month to February so you'll still get a full 12 months!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

14 calendars left. When they're gone you'll have to wait until next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

There here! The last 14 until next year! Get them while they're hot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris Geeo

I would like one @Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Everyone that's paid has been mailed! I have about a dozen left. C'mon folks! Get them while they last

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'm going to give this one last bump so we can get these out before February! Take 4 or more and I can discount the shipping as we have to go up to a flat rate box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I’ll take two of these, Colin! 

Boys and girls, Colin has about a dozen of these left and they need to get gobbled up, so he doesn’t end up eating the extras(that could cause trouble with Colin’s colon). Let’s get these things out of his shop and in to ours!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll take another, pm me the details again as I am on my way out the door to go look at some sewing machine parts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

They're going! Almost gone! Only 5 or 6 left!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1

I want one my friend ! if there are any left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

shadetree_1 said:


> I want one my friend ! if there are any left.



I'll message you! I have 5 or 6 left if anyone else wants one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Grab them while you can! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I got a pair of sweet calendars in the mail today! Folks better hurry up and place an order before they’re all gone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Finally received my second two calendars today. Was just thinking yesterday or day before, "I haven't received my other two calendars yet, and I know Colin said he shipped them." Postmarked January 11, they finally arrived February 8!! Envelope took a beating, looked like it got stuck in a sorting machine or conveyor someplace, but the Post Office was kind enough to seal it inside a nifty plastic bag, so nothing leaked out, and finally delivered it. Calendars were fine, but the envelope was torn half way across one end and half way down one side.

Thanks again Colin! My calendars arrived safe and sound!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

rocky1 said:


> Finally received my second two calendars today. Was just thinking yesterday or day before, "I haven't received my other two calendars yet, and I know Colin said he shipped them." Postmarked January 11, they finally arrived February 8!! Envelope took a beating, looked like it got stuck in a sorting machine or conveyor someplace, but the Post Office was kind enough to seal it inside a nifty plastic bag, so nothing leaked out, and finally delivered it. Calendars were fine, but the envelope was torn half way across one end and half way down one side.
> 
> Thanks again Colin! My calendars arrived safe and sound!!



Marc got his all beat up too, the second batch I think got stuck into a machine somewhere even though our mail person insisted that with the tracking label and going first class parcel meant they wouldn't get machine sorted. I'll have to start checking all the tracking numbers to make sure no others got lost. If they did I've got a few left to replace with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Marc got his all beat up too, the second batch I think got stuck into a machine somewhere even though our mail person insisted that with the tracking label and going first class parcel meant they wouldn't get machine sorted. I'll have to start checking all the tracking numbers to make sure no others got lost. If they did I've got a few left to replace with.



Pshaww.....like they can be trusted to tell the truth. Let alone know what they're talking about...
I have yet to meet or talk to a po worker that knew their business....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I am assuming everyone who has ordered and paid for one has received it by now. If for some reason it didn't make it please let me know and I'll start tracking it.

Anyone else want one I have a few left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Cleaning out my desk today, I have 5 of them left. There are still 11 good months  (The second batch started with February) let me know if you want one or all of them (If you take them all I can combine shipping and save some on postage)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

I love my two Wood Barter calendars!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Anyone want the last 5 calendars? Let me know and we can make a deal, still 10 good months left if you order soon!


----------

